# In pt w/ NST & BPP



## gatewayclinic (Oct 24, 2011)

Patient had NST (59025) and BPP (76819….we do not bill out as 76818 as we only perform the technical component of the BPP) for pregnancy induced hypertension in office.  After services were rendered she was sent over to the hospital for monitoring which did turn in to her being admitted (99221).  We have billed a 99221 and received payment but are getting denials for the 76819/TC and the 59025/59.  I am inquiring to see if anyone has an opinion on the scenario and if it was billed correctly and if it warrants additional reimbursement??? 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------

